# Design a Header



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think its time we look at a new header design. The current one can't be viewed in resolutions over 1024px without being duplicated so it's got to go.

A few ideas or even full exampled would be welcomed - if you don't have the skills to design one maybe you have a great idea that someone else could implement.

The only constraints I'd like to place are the inclusion of a suitable logo and the ability for it to be viewed from 800px width up to widescreen size (whatever that is) without repeating as it does now.

It also has to tie in with the blue and orange theme of the website.

We also have permission off Dan Scott to display any of his artwork on our site.

Jez


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My widescreen res is 1680x1050 Jez. And yeah, I get the header repeated.

Blue and orange is cool but I think that, being as this is Heresy Online, it should have a chaos feel to it as well.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not all that proficient with photoshop and such, but I do have one hell of a lott of artwork on my pc.....although I guess there'd possibly be copyright issues.

Another option would of course be to wait a while until our legion really kicks of and we get some talented people to paint up a few squads/vehicles/major characters and have someone photoshop a nice banner from those, or multiple of course :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Another option would of course be to wait a while until our legion really kicks of and we get some talented people to paint up a few squads/vehicles/major characters and have someone photoshop a nice banner from those, or multiple of course


This is a superb idea :wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I have my moments :wink:

First we need to decide on the colourscheme, by the look of things all minis should be in by the end of coming weekend (my last 3-4 will probably be last...stupid work takes up so much time). So we could narrow down the various schemes and put the remainder to a public vote. So with luck and some hard 'work' we could have various pics of Dark Talons within the month :mrgreen:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

We can easily get permission..I think.

We did with the artwork up there.

I can create something if someone has ideas.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wouldnt putting pics of models up took a little...odd...or tacky? i would perfar it stays similar to what it is, just better and not repeating.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

you guys lookin to keep the eagle and text iconography u currently have on the banner?

how about somethin like that?
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4yumnvn
or is it too simple?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like that piece of artwork! not sure about the text though.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

but ud be ok with just a strip out of some dan scott's stuff with some text?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

probably, yeah.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont see the pic?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

well if u guys want to give me a few links of some txt ud like me to use, i can grab some of dan's work, cut some nice bits out and lob some txt fxs on them, and i can give u somethin like that.

also the proper banner dimensions and colours, am using colours from the artwork for the txt at the moment

erm, click on the link and wait for it to lad anp...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I swear it didnt work the first time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Any news or thoughts on this folks?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://s10.invisionfree.com/Pre_Heresy/index.php

That image is too similar to this forum Darkmessiah. Thanks for the effort though.

I'm really keen on using some of Dan Scotts artwork. Maybe if we could use it with a fading touch similar to your Signature.

The header space is definately going to change though. Maybe a logo design and new logo would give people some inspiration to work with?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I can animate that. (The fade)


----------

